# changer (lourdement) le matériel d'un G4 tournesol



## wilhjelm76 (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ayant longtemps fantasmé sur cette machine (mais pas d'argent), j'ai découvert qu'on peut en trouver pour pas trop cher sur le net actuellement, et j'aurais envisagé un projet plutôt ambitieux, mais je voudrais savoir si c'est possible. En effet, j'aurais aimé savoir s'il est possible de booster un G4 suffisamment pour en faire une machine correcte (au visa des canons actuels).

J'avais pensé à faire ça de deux manières différentes :

- première option, pas la plus ambitieuse, serait de changer "juste" la ram et le disque dur (éventuellement le processeur si on peut encore trouver des processeurs powerpc) et la carte graphique (avec la même réserve d'existence des pièces)

- seconde option, plus ambitieuse, serait de ne garder pour ainsi dire que la coque d'origine de la machine et de monter à l'intérieur un mac intel. là ma peur va être de trouver des pièces que je peux faire rentrer dedans, j'avais pensé à des pièces pour macmini, que je pense pouvoir faire rentrer dedans, mais éventuellement aussi des pièces pour macbook. 
grosso modo : est-ce que vous pensez que je peux arriver à trouver des pièces assez petites pour rentrer une machine correcte dans la demi-boule (assez petite finalement) du G4 ?

en tout état de cause, quelle est l'option la plus réalisable ? à titre personnel je préfère la seconde option, mais si c'est vraiment trop la merde j'abandonnerai. je précise que j'ai l'intention de faire ça en partie pour le fun, petite distraction en somme ^^

merci de vos réponses (que j'espère nombreuses ^^)

ps : pour l'instant j'ai trouvé quelques tutos sur le net, notamment pour la première option (http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191), mais rien de bien pertinent quant au remodelage complet de l'intérieur du tournesol (mais j'ai peut-être mal cherché)


----------



## iMacounet (15 Novembre 2011)

Nous sommes nombreux à s'être penchés sur ce Tournesol ! (dont moi)

Tu peux changer la RAM, le HDD, et le lecteur. Rien d'autre, pas de processeur ni de carte graphique changeable!

Pour y integrer la carte mère d'un Mac Mini, il faudrais également remplacer l'écran, faudrais trouver un écran de PC Portable, et "essayer" de le câbler pour y mettre une prise vidéo compatible.

Ce que tu veux, n'est pas irréalisable, mais assez complexe.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai qu'un iMac G4 ça en jette...

Reste à le coupler avec un iBook G3 Palourde et là c'est vraiment la classe totale !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Novembre 2011)

Si c'est pour bosser un G4 est largement suffisant pour des taches de bureautique, même pour des traitements graphiques et photos avec d'anciennes versions de photoshop...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Justement sur les tournesols c'est bien foutu pas gros de l'espace pour travailler assez bien,je vous dit sa car je suis réparateur de pc à la base plus de 11 ordinateurs personnels dont des mac G4 et G5 

ibook G4/bipro G5/eMac G4 etc ...

je sais que quelqu'un qui maitrise totalement la notion éléctronique peut boosté le gpu sur la motherboard du tournesol

Avec fer à souder pour augmenter la mémoire graphique 

Le si peut de modification que j'ai fait sur mes macs sont un gain 

Je vous conseil de prendre de la ram à une fréquence un poil plus élever ainsi que un HDD avec des trmn le plus élever possible ainsi que un bon cache

Avec un formatage la machine et propre et reprend la jeunesse 

Cordialement


----------



## CBi (16 Novembre 2011)

Pour les fans de iMac G4 je rappelle ce fil qui donne beaucoup d'infos = http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html

En résumé = 
  - à l'achat, privilégier les dernières machines 1GHz ou 1.25GHz car les machines plus anciennes ne sont pas USB2.0
  - faire gaffe si achat d'un modéle avec écran 20" : son poids a tendance à fatiguer prématurément le pied : difficile à réparer sans un outillage spécial. 
  - première chose à faire = mettre le max de RAM : 2Go sur les machines les plus récentes. La moitié de la RAM est aisément accessible, l'autre moitié demande l'ouverture de la machine  
  - disque dur = c'est de l'IDE. Meilleures performances avec un disque rapide = 7200rpm, un gros cache = 16Mo, ou... un SSD. Les 2 prises Firewire 400 en plus des 2 nappes IDE permettent de se mettre à l'aise en ajoutant des disques externes ad lib.
  - système : Tiger reste le système de référence sur le G4 mais Léopard tourne bien, même sur un 800MHz.
  - écran externe: par défaut, ne permet que la recopie d'écran mais une manip logicielle simple permet d'utiliser un second écran.


----------



## wilhjelm76 (17 Novembre 2011)

merci de tous vos conseils 

je pense du coup que je vais me tourner vers ma première option, à savoir me "contenter" de changer RAM et disque dur, pour le lecteur je verrai bien mais je ne pense pas que cela soit ma priorité (enfin je verrai à l'usage)

je viens donc d'éplucher avec joie bonheur et surtout patience les annonces de vente de tournesol que j'ai pu trouver sur ebay, priceminister, et macgé ^^
d'ailleurs peut-on faire confiance aux deux premiers sites pour ce qui est de la vente de matériel informatique ? je fais déjà attention aux notations des vendeurs, mais cela suffit-il ?
(j'aurais également tendance à me méfier de ventes où il n'y aucune spécification technique...)

bref je suis un bleu en achat de matériel informatique sur ces plate-formes, quels sont les dangers que je peux éviter facilement ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Aucun soucis avec Ebay je travaille avec eux ainsi que l'international dont le japon/la chine/l'ireland/les états unis 

La sécurité vérifier l'évaluation de la personne et payé via paypal au moindre probléme paypal vous rembourse le paiement de suite

Cordialement


----------



## G4lover (30 Novembre 2011)

wilhjelm76 a dit:


> merci de tous vos conseils
> 
> je pense du coup que je vais me tourner vers ma première option, à savoir me "contenter" de changer RAM et disque dur, pour le lecteur je verrai bien mais je ne pense pas que cela soit ma priorité (enfin je verrai à l'usage)
> 
> ...



Tu peut aussi regarder sur leboncoin on en trouve souvent et régulièrement .


----------

